# Problem mit e-mail



## Tilo (28 Februar 2003)

Hallochen 
Ich bin in Englisch nicht so gut, das ich alles verstehe und hab aber den Verdacht, das hier was nicht ganz koscher ist. Hat irgendwer nun einen Trojaner aufm Rechner oder nicht? Wenn ja, wer? Wenn nicht woran liegt es dann, das die mail zurückkommt? Kannmir da mal jemand helfen?
Funktioniert nur bei 2 Adressen nicht. U.a. bei [email protected] . . .
Danke im Vorraus für die Mühe.

Text der Returnmail:

This Message was undeliverable due to the following reason:

The following destination addresses were unknown (please check the addresses and re-mail the message):

SMTP <trojaner>

Please reply to <[email protected]>
if you feel this message to be in error.

Anhang:
eporting-MTA: dns; smtp-20v.xxx.de
Received-From-MTA:dns; oemcomputer (xxx)
Arrival-Date: Fri, 28 Feb 2003 21:32:43 +0000

Final-Recipient: rfc822;trojaner
Diagnostic-Code: smtp;551 User unknown
Action: failed 
Status: 5.1.6
Last-Attempt-Date: Fri, 28 Feb 2003 21:32:44 +0000


----------



## Heiko (28 Februar 2003)

Kannst Du mal was dazu anbringen, was genau nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Tilo (28 Februar 2003)

Steht alles da im Text. Die mail kommt wieder zurück mit dem Vermerk, das der Empfänger unbekannt ist! Desweiteren macht mich stutzig: SMTP >Trojaner<


----------



## Heiko (28 Februar 2003)

Mail an mich?


----------



## Tilo (28 Februar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Mail an mich?



Jo genau...


----------



## technofreak (28 Februar 2003)

Hab gerade mal eine Mail abgesetzt, no problemo,
da scheint bei Tilo was faul zu sein....
Gruß
tf


----------



## Heiko (28 Februar 2003)

@tf: Mail kam an.


----------



## Devilfrank (28 Februar 2003)

Hm ist ja komisch. Schick doch mal so eine Mail an mich. Adresse in meinem Profil.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (28 Februar 2003)

Mich würde mal die komplette Mail incl. Header interessieren...

Kannst Du das mal in einer PN schicken?


----------



## Tilo (28 Februar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal die komplette Mail incl. Header interessieren...
> 
> Kannst Du das mal in einer PN schicken?



Probiers mal. Die Mail an den anderen Teufel ist gerade raus.


----------



## Devilfrank (28 Februar 2003)

Hallo Tilo,

Mail ist da. Den Rest schreib ich Dir per PN


Gruss Frank


----------



## Tilo (28 Februar 2003)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tilo,
> 
> Mail ist da. Den Rest schreib ich Dir per PN
> 
> ...



M E R C I


----------



## Tilo (28 Februar 2003)

Und nu? 

hab Heiko grad mal den NAV Report und TC 6 Report geschickt - in der Hoffnung, das er was findet, was mir bei der Problemlösung hilft.


----------



## Heiko (28 Februar 2003)

Da war nix zu finden


----------



## Tilo (28 Februar 2003)

Ich noch mal.

Ich geh jetzt ins Bett. Ich bin nämlich in der beneidenswerten Lage morgen arbeiten zu müssen von 10:00 bis 20:00 Uhr. Aber da es morgen mit Sicherheit später als 20:00 wird (Warnstreiks DB)...
Empfangen kann ich alle mails - nur senden geht nicht im Moment. Solltet ihr noch eine Lösung finden, bin ich für jeden Versuch dankbar. 
-Scheiß Trojaner-  :bang:


----------



## Devilfrank (1 März 2003)

Hallo Tilo,

wolte Dir gerade auf Dein gmx-Konto antworten, aber ich bekam diese Fehlermeldung. Lässt Du Deine Mails über einen Exchange-Server umleiten?
Komisch, komisch

Hier der Header der automatischen Antwort (meine Mail-Addy ausgeixt):

Received: from [213.182.133.8] (helo=smtp-20v.tesionmail.de)
	by mx06.web.de with esmtp (WEB.DE(Exim) 4.97 #53)
	id 18otho-0000Pw-00
	for [email protected]; Sat, 01 Mar 2003 00:14:16 +0100
To: [email protected]
From: Mail Administrator <[email protected]>
Reply-To: Mail Administrator <[email protected]>
Subject: Mail System Error - Returned Mail
Date: Fri, 28 Feb 2003 23:14:14 +0000
Message-Id: <[email protected]>
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/report; report-type=delivery-status;
		Boundary="===========================_ _= 5062561(14677+7846184)"
X-WEBDE-TAG: S
Sender:


----------



## Tilo (1 März 2003)

Interessant, aber alles was ich hab, ist ne Weiterleitung von gmx zu tesion. Was die mit den mails anstellen - keine Ahnung. Bewußt laß ich nicht umleiten über div. Exchange-Server!


----------



## Devilfrank (1 März 2003)

Na ja, dann wird es das beste sein, sich mal mit dem dortigen Postmaster in Verbindung zu setzen. Vielleicht sollten die dort mal auf aktuelle Patches achten.
Möglich wäre schonmal dieser hier:
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/security/Content/6666.html


Gruss Frank


----------



## Tilo (5 März 2003)

Danke für den Hinweis! Hab sowohl den gmx-postmaster als auch den tesion-postmaster davon in Kenntniss gesezt. Bis jetzt keine Reaktion. Mal sehn, was bis Ende der Woche so eintrifft. Nur hilft mir das bisher nicht allzuviel weiter bei meinem Problem. Nach wie vor kann ich üb. mein Ourtlook keine Mail versenden. Empfangen kann ich alles- versenden nix. mittlerweile hab ich ein zweites AV Programm laufen lassen, das aber auch nichts gefunden hat!
Wäre es evtl ein Schritt zur lösung, wenn ich das ganze Office mal deinstalliere und dann wieder drauf spiele?
Was ich ebenfall nicht verstehe, ist, wieso ich keine Benachrichtigung über Dein Posting bekommen hab. So geheim isses doch gar nicht  :lol:


----------



## Tilo (6 März 2003)

Fragt mich nicht, wieso - aber seit heute funktioniert alles wieder! Ich kann wieder ganz normal mails versenden und empfangen! Getan hab ich nix weiter! :saint:  Ein zweite AV Programm hat übrigens auch nix gefunden... Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?


----------

